# Mike's Tapes



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Last night I ordered Mike's tapes. While I am waiting for them to arrive, do any of you have any tips for this such as what time you listened to them, how long each day, did you do it every day, etc.. Thank you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lillet, glad to hear your giving them a go.There is a booklet that comes with them with faq's and a time schedule.It takes about 20 to 30 minutes a day and there are rest days.I think you will enjoy them as most people have and they have a high success rate.







But for now all you need to really do is wait to get them, read the booklet and then begin.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lillett - Yep - everything is in the booklet - you can also look on the FAQ page on the www.ibscds.com website for more info there as well.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you so much! Your encouragement means so much to me. I will keep you informed of how it is going.Take care.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Lillet, Best of luck to you on your journey. As for when to listen, I think that is a personal decision. Whatever time of day you feel comfortable listening, as long as you listen according to Mike's schedule. I personally feel I got the best results listening right before going to sleep at night. They helped me to unwind and relax, giving me a better night's sleep. Keep us updated on your progress. Once again, Good luck to you! Brett


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We are so glad you joined us Lillet- we are all here to help and support if needed. Feel free to ask if you have any questions, we are glad to help.I also listened at bedtime - sometimes if I wasn't feeling well, I would listen to that same scheduled session earlier on in the day to help me cope and feel better. It's ok to do that as long as you allow 6 hours between listenings.Hope you are going along fine and all the best to you!Hi Brett!







And Happy Easter to those who celebrate it - Many blessings...


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

The tapes arrived within five days. Started them last night. I fell asleep but the tape says that's fine! I listened to them again today and fell asleep. It's amazing how they relax you. I will keep you all informed about how it's progessing!


----------



## Karen29809 (Jan 10, 2007)

The tapes did not work for me. I listened to them faithfully (even through a vacation!). No change. I hope it works better for others.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Karen - They do not work for everybody- In fact, it took me three whole rounds before it worked on my IBS. For the majority of people, they see some results within the first month, and certainly by the end of the 100 days. You have had IBS for more than 100 days, for some folks need another round. If you only did the program one time, you may want to consider them again at a future time. If you did them twice and nothing, then they are not for you.We had one gal who did the program and did not have any improvement immediately, but gradually got better a few months later. Everyone is different, there are no guarantees, but for most folks, it can be very helpful. We have many success stories from folks who have used them since 1998. If they didn't help some people, they would not still be around. You have to do what is right for you.Sorry it didn't work for you Karen - all the best to you in your journey to feeling better - if you want to give it another go, feel free to ask for support - we are all here to help.If you eventually do see Dr. Drossman, you will get some good help there - he is one of the top docs for IBS. Though right now, he is in Milwaukee at the IFFGD.Take care! And all the best to you no matter what you do to find healing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Karen, what symptoms do you have?I am with Marilyn's advise also, sometimes for a few people it takes a round or two.Are you going to go to the UNC?


----------

